# How Much Should A 5 Month Old Weigh?



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

Jasper is about 5 months old. I'll be getting a scale tomorrow and I would like to know what a heathy weight would be for him. (in grams if possible)

Thanks! --


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Weight varies between cockatiels, since individual cockatiels are built differently than eachother so the best way to find out whether your tiel is a healthy weight, underweight, or overweight is by looking at his keelbone, here is a guide, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680.


----------

